# Can't get Uber's Instant Pay to work with Paypal Debit Card



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

I can deposit to my personal bank's debit card no problem with Uber. In fact, it's instantaneous which is a welcome surprise.

But tonight I wanted to use Instant Pay to deposit funds into my Paypal Business Debit Card. Lyft Express Pay works fine, but Uber keeps giving me a card error when I try to add it. Argh, quite frustrating.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It has to be a debit card linked with a checking account .


----------



## Jaydawg21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm literally on my 4th email asking them to unlock my instant pay right now. They just keep copy and pasting from the help section. Finally sent them a screen shot showing its nowhere for me to choose. Guys was it always under your earnings tab and then unlocked after all requirements were met? I don't get why they can't understand my question......frustrating.


----------



## scamp (May 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> It has to be a debit card linked with a checking account .


Thx so much for info. Lyft Express Pay doesn't have that requirement so I've been quite frustrated by Uber's inability to explain why it won't work with their Instant Pay. They wanted me to create a GoBank acct and I was like no way.


----------



## UBERDADDY (Aug 3, 2016)

Jaydawg21 said:


> I'm literally on my 4th email asking them to unlock my instant pay right now. They just keep copy and pasting from the help section. Finally sent them a screen shot showing its nowhere for me to choose. Guys was it always under your earnings tab and then unlocked after all requirements were met? I don't get why they can't understand my question......frustrating.


I had the same problem and told them they the worst support in history. They constantly copy and paste because they are lazy. I finally got a reply with help on my problem after I curse them out.


----------

